
Mongoid vs MongoMapper: Two Great MongoDB Libraries for Ruby - thisduck
http://www.rubyinside.com/mongoid-vs-mongomapper-two-great-mongodb-libraries-for-ruby-3432.html
======
mark_l_watson
Peter provides a very good summary of the differences between the two
libraries by letting the authors of both libraries have their say. I have
always used MongoMapper (for Ruby, CongoMongo for Clojure), but I am motivated
to at least give Mongoid a try.

